# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  استافده همزمان از insert and update

## skarimi1369

سلام خسته نباشيد

 كد زير درست عمل نمي كند چرا؟

در كد زير '".`user`."' و `users`.`referals2` 
هر دو از جدول users فراخوانده بايد بشوتد 

ولي كد نتيجه اي ندراد و هيچ چيزي ثبت نمي شود
مشكل كجاست اصلاح بفرماييد تشكر


mysql_query("INSERT INTO `s_clicks` (typ, user, data, value) VALUES ('33', '".`user`."', '".date("Y/m/d")."', (`users`.`referals2` * '10')) select `user`, `referals2` from `users` `referals2` > '0' );");

----------


## skarimi1369

سلام هيچسك بلد نيست سركاري آيا؟

----------

